# Will power tips



## LoisP

Wow, I am useless at this dieting business. Started dieting as a new years resolution (as you do) but every week, i'm getting worse and cheating on my diet so much, to the fact i'm eating a bar of chocolate nearly every day, driving instead of walking, and just generally eating crap.

How do you find the will power to say no to yummy treats?
And how do you find the energy to exercise, especially with a young baby?

ANY suggestions would be a help, really would like to drop a dress size (or 2) but don't seem to have the right will power!


----------



## Zoex89x

Hi hun, firstly u dont even look like u need to lose weight-from ur avartar pic! no advice on getting willpower to start with but maybe try and distract urself when u want something by having a chewing gum or a massive glass of water,but as soon as u feel like uve lost some weight i found that the biggest movtivation and alot more willpower then when people start commenting it really make u want to stick at it.
with the excercise its strange but once u do it u feel like u have more energy afterwards so def worth giving it a try i always feel really good after it, hope this helps x


----------



## LoisP

Zoex89x said:


> Hi hun, firstly u dont even look like u need to lose weight-from ur avartar pic! no advice on getting willpower to start with but maybe try and distract urself when u want something by having a chewing gum or a massive glass of water,but as soon as u feel like uve lost some weight i found that the biggest movtivation and alot more willpower then when people start commenting it really make u want to stick at it.
> with the excercise its strange but once u do it u feel like u have more energy afterwards so def worth giving it a try i always feel really good after it, hope this helps x

Thank you so much! No, I do need to loose weight, my BMI says i'm overweight :( Yeah think I need someone to notice to give me more willpower, at the moment i feel like hours of walking with the pram is going nowhere, i dont feel smaller, i dont hear anyone say i look smaller, and it's making me give up a bit. Yeah distraction is a good idea, might explain why i was a STICK when I was at school, bought a pack of chewing gum each morning and just chewed all day LOL
Thanks for the advise, will give the distraction thing a go because my biggest downfall is boredom eating... :haha:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i replace bad for me things with good for me things...for example i really really wanted dessert today after lunch, so instead of cramming my mouth full of cake, ice cream, or cookies i had some sweet peaches from the fridge! (packed in water pre sliced from a jar) i felt like i was getting a treat and i didnt break my diet (i do weight watchers, and fruit is 0 points! :D ) also dont let yourself get hungry. keep fruits and veggies ready to eat right there on the top shelf of the fridge and when you get that first niggle grab a premade bowl and snack away on something healthy...i even do this while im cooking, that way i can grab all i want of the veggies that i need and then when i make my plate im alot less hungry so i eat less dinner. and dont deprive yourself! have a cookie or some icecream once or twice a week, just dont keep them in the house for you to be temped by.


----------



## Zoex89x

Your welcome hun, goodluck with it,also another quick suggestion is maybe doing a journal on here with pics that might keep u motivated,but saying that i keep thinkin of doin one but having got the guts to look at pics of myself yet haha! x


----------



## LoisP

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> i replace bad for me things with good for me things...for example i really really wanted dessert today after lunch, so instead of cramming my mouth full of cake, ice cream, or cookies i had some sweet peaches from the fridge! (packed in water pre sliced from a jar) i felt like i was getting a treat and i didnt break my diet (i do weight watchers, and fruit is 0 points! :D ) also dont let yourself get hungry. keep fruits and veggies ready to eat right there on the top shelf of the fridge and when you get that first niggle grab a premade bowl and snack away on something healthy...i even do this while im cooking, that way i can grab all i want of the veggies that i need and then when i make my plate im alot less hungry so i eat less dinner. and dont deprive yourself! have a cookie or some icecream once or twice a week, just dont keep them in the house for you to be temped by.

Thank you so much great advise. I go wrong by not eating ENOUGH so i feel hungry most of the day, then PIG OUT :haha: so i'll definitely try and stop doing that. And i never even thought of having fruit as a sweet thing, i loveeeeeeee peaches so that would suit me so well. Thank you so much :flower:



Zoex89x said:


> Your welcome hun, goodluck with it,also another quick suggestion is maybe doing a journal on here with pics that might keep u motivated,but saying that i keep thinkin of doin one but having got the guts to look at pics of myself yet haha! x

I did actually start a weightloss blog but when i stopped doing so well, i gave up and deleted it lol. Plus nobody read it so its not like I had people to show my progress off to just felt like i was writing 'just ate an apple... just went for a walk' to myself LOL 
xxx


----------



## Zoex89x

Aww well if u do another one il defo read it,might even start my own :) x


----------



## LoisP

Ok, i think i will :) i'll start it tomorrow and will send you the link to it :)
x


----------



## Zoex89x

:) cool okay let me know when youve done it x


----------



## LoisP

Zoex89x said:


> :) cool okay let me know when youve done it x

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting...ck-loisps-weightloss-journal.html#post9422568

:coffee:

xx


----------



## Miss Broody

Hiya

My tips are:

1) drink lots of water - it really does fill you up!
2) Do not eat too little - as you can see it leads to you pigging out later
3) do not starve youselves of all naughty foods - you will just end up craving them - see 2! Eat samll amounts in moderation.
4) Make sure you take your weight, measurements and photos before you start - they are fantastic montivation and some weeks the scales wont move but you'll have lost an inch and it'll keep you going!!
5) Join a weight loss club near you or an online forum - i used to do rosemary conely andii found it great motivation.
6) do not set yourself a massive taget that is going to take forever to reach!! Set yourself small bit size tagets as you go every month say.
7) The first 2 weeks is the hardest as you fight to get your appetite down - just keep telling yourself itll get easier - it really does
8) Remove all temptations that you really cannot avoid from your kitchen! your favourite buiscuits that are in the cudboard etc
9) Dont weigh yourself more than once a week (i do it twice which is not good) else you will get demotivated by the fluctuations during the day!! On this point always weight yourself at the same time of the day
10)Get a calorie counter app for your phone - they really do keep you honest and show you what you have done!
11) Try to plan what you are going to eat when you buy the food - with a little one around otherwise you will just get tempted to grab the nearest thing.


I hope a couple of them help! I have lost 18 pounds in 8 weeks and i am now almost in the correct BMI for my height now and a lot of these really helped me. I do mean it though it does get easier!!

Good luck!


----------



## deafgal01

It helps when you have someone following up on you or doing it with you. My DH is trying to lose weight with me and that motivates both of us to stay on top of that- I remind him to do his work outs, and he encourages me to eat healthier.

As for the unhealthy food, sometimes it helps to wean off of it- like right now you say you eat 1 per day. Why not make it a goal to do 1 chocolate bar every other day or reduce the amount of it you eat per day until it's a rare treat (like once a month thing)? It's important to still treat yourself occasionally or you'll feel like you're denying your body the stuff it craves. Or even better, trade that regular chocolate up for something that is actually dark chocolate cuz the dark chocolate is better for you health wise?

Let me know if you got any more questions or want to hear more tips.


----------



## LoisP

thank you all thats amazing advice xxxxx


----------



## amielh

Hey..

I havent yet had a baby as im WTC however.. I have lost 3 stone a few years back and am now an Ambassador for a supplement company Maxitone.

Without really knowing what your eating and when etc.. some quick advice from me would be:
- You must eat breakfast. People say its the most important meal of the day and it really is. If you dont eat breakfast ur body will think it is being starved and will hold fat as fat.
- Dont gorge on 3 big meals a day instead eat little and often. Try having 3 main meals and 2 snacks (fruit/veg)
-There are plenty of "safe" supplements out there to help boost energy levels to help you if you are working out.
- You need to exercise, by exercise you must be getting your heart rate up so if are able to do some exercise thats great! 
- Dont deny yourself a treat either, by doing this ur want it even more and will then prob end up "pigging out" try having a cheat day once a week..
- Dont get hooked on the scales, I have lost a lot of weight and then toned up alot so I weight more then my lightest as I have gained muscle
- Take measurements of ur body that way you will see where the weight loss is coming off.. Trust me u only need to start losing a bit and ur motivation will come from the weight u lose..
-If you can try and introduce protein in to ur diet, protein can be found in chicken, eggs, fish. Protein kills ur hunger so it keeps u feeling fuller for longer therefore there wont be the need to snack. Ur muscles also need protein in order to repair.
- Dont cut out fat and carbs. You need these in ur diet. Depending what u eat and what type of carbohydrate u have can have a significant impact on energy for exercise and across the day.

Hope this helps.. :shrug: xxx

Hope this helps x x x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

All my advice is on 1st page of journal.


----------



## LoisP

Thank you all so much!
I had breakfast this morning (which i don't normally do) had a bowl of plain Special K cereal. 

For lunch i'm going to have a small Tuna pasta.

For dinner another bowl of special K and a slice of brown bread and an apple.

Also going for a long walk tonight.


----------



## deafgal01

Keep up the good work, Lois and those weight will come off in no time.


----------



## amielh

LoisP said:


> Thank you all so much!
> I had breakfast this morning (which i don't normally do) had a bowl of plain Special K cereal.
> 
> For lunch i'm going to have a small Tuna pasta.
> 
> For dinner another bowl of special K and a slice of brown bread and an apple.
> 
> Also going for a long walk tonight.

Thats great news... :thumbup:

If you are hungry in between breakfast and dinner and dinner and tea, have a snack. Even if its a bit of fruit..

Eating little and often is much more effective when trying to lose weight. The reason you need ...to eat five to six small meals a day is because this helps your body use the calories more efficiently. 

Good luck hunni..


----------



## engineer

thank u


----------

